# Trainer In The Charlotte Area



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a trainer in the Charlotte area?

Anyone know if the Dog Wizard group is any good, I set up an appointment on Monday for a free evaluation, but I have never heard of them...so hopefully they know what they are doing.


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Brown314
Check your PM's

Vikki


----------

